# My wife is mad at me



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

So i pick up a good order at Sushi Maki $116 that the app asked me twice to confirm the amount.. like tree bags so i arrive to the really fancy tall building by the ocean and the guy at the entrance try to call the apt but no one answered.. he told me to go to the front desk and try there so i did, same no one answered and i tried myself and the app (postmates) started the clock to 5min, guy told me owner is out on vacation but they are some kids i will send someone up to check ... is ok? i response cool have 3min so i can wait.. ... two min after the clock stopped and app already told me to cancel the order the guy came back saying that the group of kids were waiting for the food if i want to go up.. i say cool want to received and take it up? im done here.. they told me yes sure but i already asked my wife if she want the food or not and she response yes after i left the building.. my earn $4.75 no tips and 2.8miles


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

You did the right thing. Except you shouldn't have texted her unless you were sure it was no-show.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

chamomiami said:


> So i pick up a good order at Sushi Maki $116 that the app asked me twice to confirm the amount.. like tree bags so i arrive to the really fancy tall building by the ocean and the guy at the entrance try to call the apt but no one answered.. he told me to go to the front desk and try there so i did, same no one answered and i tried myself and the app (postmates) started the clock to 5min, guy told me owner is out on vacation but they are some kids i will send someone up to check ... is ok? i response cool have 3min so i can wait.. ... two min after the clock stopped and app already told me to cancel the order the guy came back saying that the group of kids were waiting for the food if i want to go up.. i say cool want to received and take it up? im done here.. they told me yes sure but i already asked my wife if she want the food or not and she response yes after i left the building.. my earn $4.75 no tips and 2.8miles


That's pretty good. $2 clams per mile driven.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> That's pretty good. $2 clams per mile driven.


Except he didn't mention the distance traveled to the restaurant.


----------

